# NHS Funding?



## Sajah (Mar 14, 2006)

Has anyone had their treatment funded by the NHS when they have been a donor egg recipient?
Thanks


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

hello,

yes i have been funded by nhs, had my first appointment in june, and they have a donor so will have the embryo transfer at the weekend.


----------



## Sajah (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for replying. Fingers crossed for your treatment. I hope you get lucky   
Sajah


----------

